# USSC Ashley Pellet Stove



## Pheasant283 (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone out there have a United States Stove Company (Ashley) 5500 Pellet stove? My local hardware stove has a few of them on sale for $499, I guess they are discontinued. I have reviewed them and seem to have + comments.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Ashleys used to be made around here. I thought they went out of business years ago.


----------

